# New from Tennessee



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Was it one of the happiest days of your life so far?


----------



## carld1121 (Apr 8, 2013)

It was magical


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome from Sullivan County. -js


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Did mine a week ago. Really exciting so far.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, welcome


----------



## carld1121 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey man I'm from bluff city


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! It is still exciting after years too.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

..


----------



## carld1121 (Apr 8, 2013)

Where u located Dixie


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I live in Colonial Heights. My apiaries are in the Arcadia community off 11W ("bristol" end of Bloomingdale Pike), Colonial Heights, and in Poor Hollow (next to Cooks Valley). I am establishing new apiaries in Sullivan Gardens and Bluff City. -james


----------



## carld1121 (Apr 8, 2013)

I used to work at the kingsport zaks working for grand now maybe I could swing by some time and check out your hives


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Meigs County.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome from Greeneville and Greene County!


----------

